# Finally posting pics of my Identiti



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Finally getting around to posting my build. Tell me your thoughts.

BUILD LIST

2007 Identiti Dr. Jekyll ADS
2007 Marzocchi DJ3
Race Face Diabolus bars
Race Face Evolve DH stem
Race Face Evolve DH cranks/36t Blackspire DH ring/Blackspire Blackguard inner guide
Crank Bros 5050xx pedals
Avid Juicy 5 front, 203mm
Avid Juicy 5 rear, 160mm
ODI S&M BMX Lock-on grips
FUNN Launch Pad sadddle
Identiti 30.4mm seatpost
FSA OrbitXtreme headset
Redline flight 20mm front hub, 32h
Nashbar SS cassette rear hub, 36h/Surly 17t stainless steel cog/135x10mm
Halo Combat 24" wheels/DT Swiss Champion 14g spokes, black/Brass nipples
Sram PC-1 SS chain
Maxxis Hookworms, DH casing in rear

Soon to have 24" Sun Double Tracks in silver and 24" specific dropouts for 15.25" chainstay.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

how do you like the hookworms?


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks awsome. I have been thinking of getting a 24' bike.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow that is quite a machine. That thing looks solid. Looks like you could launch off of a 5 story building and keep right on going.


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the black and white color combinations


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

I like it. Wish I still had mine. What size is it?


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

It's the 14, and if you're not a weight weenie, you'll never look back from Hookworms for urban riding.

I wasn't concerned too much about weight as I'm currently under way with a sub 23lb 29er for my commuter, but this bike is hefty...somewhere between 32 and 35 lbs. I still need to have it weighed.

Once the Double Tracks are on there it'll be a tank.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice! Bike looks really sturdy, a solid build:thumbsup:


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

Whats the little piece of plastic on the top tube next to the head?


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Actually, that's one of those foam BMX ballsavers from Redline.

It was on the frame when I bought it, and I just never took it off....is it lame?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

nothing lame about that...really cool build


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks dude, that's cool of you to say.

My new drops came in today so I'm anxious to see how my slammed chainstays will pan out for manuals!


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

Yo! said:


> Actually, that's one of those foam BMX ballsavers from Redline.
> 
> It was on the frame when I bought it, and I just never took it off....is it lame?


I dont think its lame, I was just curious to what it was.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

That looks dope, yo! I've always wanted to build a Jekyll, I miss my Brit.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you my man. I actually just slapped on a Shadow half link and got my 24" specific drops in place....the bike handles sooo tight now and it feels like I'm sitting on top of my back tire!

I'm going to have to wait to put on the Double Tracks until next paycheck. Oh well. It was a bear finding some 24" Double Tracks in 32h and 36h, but I tracked down a set at J&B Distributors at $60 a pop. I could only get them in silver, which kind of sucks, but form follows function.


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

Yo! - whats that thing on the inside of the chain by the bashguard? does it just screw into the small chain ring holes?


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

I just found a white 08 DR J frame fror a really good deal. Had to ship it over from a shop in England. Cheaper then buying it from a shop in the States. I had a T-bird blue one a few years back and made the mistake of trading it. I can't wait to get it built up they are such awsome handeling bikes. Only thing they changed is my new frame has a metal head badge and the seatpost is different. Good luck with it


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

PimpinD said:


> Yo! - whats that thing on the inside of the chain by the bashguard? does it just screw into the small chain ring holes?


It's a Blackspire Blackguard; to be honest with you, it's almost purely cosmetic aside from extra protection it offers to the inside of the chain ring, and it keeps a lot of dirt etc off the ring as well. It installs in place of the granny ring.

Most guys use it in 1x9 setups as a makeshift chainguide, but I bought it bc it looks cool, it was $25, and I don't care too much about weight on my bike, so the extra 85 grams wasn't a big deal.


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

cool


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Hmm, stickers, brakes, tall seat...

C+


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> Hmm, stickers, brakes, tall seat...
> 
> C+


What stickers? Whatever is on ther is stock and clear coated over, brakes it is nice to stop maybe lose the front one. 
tall seat well got me on that one.

still a great bike even as a 4x/trails 1x9 it still rocks


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

How do you like the DJ3? Isn't that kind of a cheap fork for such a kick ass bike? No offense meant...I just expect an argyle or something similar.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah i would do an argyle 409 or 318. mine is going to have a pike 426 coil uturn on it if i get it to fit otherwise i have to decide on which argyle


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

The DJ3 is pretty crappy, but it was brand new off a P bike and free so I haven't had much need just yet to blow $200+ on a new set of forks.

But believe me I have been looking; I like the Argyle's a lot, and recently I had the opportunity to get a modified 05' Pike team, but I just can't justify it since there is literally not a scratch on these forks and they're stiff enough for me. It'll get swapped sooner than later though. 

Seats up because I ride my bike to work and don't like being out of the saddle for 14 miles every morning; it comes down when I'm riding downtown. I like the front brake for street, decals are clear coated so there's no way around that one. It's set up ideally for my needs.


----------

